# Squatter's Bungalow



## Rubex (Jul 1, 2015)

On my way home from some other explores I spotted this small Bungalow out of the corner of my eye and thought it worth an explore!



 

The bungalow is sat in probably over an acre of land and is surrounded by mostly brambles, which made finding an entry point very painful!

Anyway, once inside it was clear that this was once an elderly person's home turned squatter's home/party house:

























Although _partially_ trashed (there was one room with human poo and toilet paper everywhere) most of the house was in relatively good condition:

































Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## Judderman62 (Jul 1, 2015)

yep liking that


----------



## tumble112 (Jul 1, 2015)

What an excellent find! It would be so easy to simply drive past.


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 1, 2015)

love it rubex!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks for posting. A nice bungalow and in a nice area. Probably the usual scenario, elderly person dies and has no-one to pass the house onto. Sad.


----------



## chazman (Jul 1, 2015)

good pics and you deserve credit for braving the poo room. good job theres not a scratch n sniff page option on here!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 2, 2015)

Nice find! Well done for battling through the pain to get in lol


----------



## HughieD (Jul 2, 2015)

How do you keep finding these places! Good work again there...


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 2, 2015)

Belting find,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 2, 2015)

Bit of a state, but still a great set of images! 
Great find!


----------



## SlimJim (Jul 2, 2015)

Liking your stuff!  Why can't squatters just poop in the toilet rather than all over the place though!?!?! It's almost like they do it just to be spiteful! Saying that they're probably junkies or drunks and not all squatters are bad, some actually keep places in good shape and are clean!


----------



## Rubex (Jul 2, 2015)

SlimJim said:


> Liking your stuff!  Why can't squatters just poop in the toilet rather than all over the place though!?!?! It's almost like they do it just to be spiteful! Saying that they're probably junkies or drunks and not all squatters are bad, some actually keep places in good shape and are clean!



Well whoever was here didn't look after the place that well! And I agree with you not all squatters are that bad  I didn't check if the toilet was flushing or not so I can't explain the need for the poo room lol but it was very gross!


----------



## krela (Jul 2, 2015)

It looks like an addicts/alcoholics safe space rather than a squat. Two entirely different things.


----------



## Rubex (Jul 2, 2015)

krela said:


> It looks like an addicts/alcoholics safe space rather than a squat. Two entirely different things.



Who knows what it was used for! The name was unimaginative, I know, but "High Street Drug Den" didn't sound very appealing to me lol


----------



## Lavino (Jul 2, 2015)

Nice report there you do find some good stuff on your trips out.. Nice poo write up haha :arghh::arghh:


----------



## Potter (Jul 7, 2015)

Love it. Looks rather cool.


----------



## Will Knot (Jul 8, 2015)

Cool....nice find and pics


----------

